# snakes



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

hi guys ihave hunted inthe southwest for years nowand have never ran across any snakes i was just wondering should i be worried about it or just hunt we are usually hunting around halloween time thanks


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

NEVER seen a snake during Pheasant Season and I've hunted plenty of river bottoms. Would love to hear if anybody has seen one in the SW during pheasant season. I'm sure it's possible, but I haven't.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I ran into a rattler last year second weekend of pheasant season. It was a nice, warm day and I was climbing a rocky butte to gain some high ground and look for turkeys. Mr/Ms. snake was sunning himself on the rocks. I wasn't where I would expect to see a pheasant but the snake was still out.

I would expect by Halloween the temperatures have dipped enough they aren't out. Just stay away from the rocks.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Wouldn't the grasslands and or badlands be the most likely place to find Rattlers in the West/SW regardless of the time of year? and that country is not exactly typical pheasant country. When temps consistently stay at or below 50 degrees the snakes most likely will be heading to if not already in their dens for the season.

Sure would like to hear from anyone who has had an rare encounter with a rattler in Phez country though....


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I spend a fair amount of time west and south of Bismarck during upland season and a few weekends before season. I keep a good eye on the dog, stay away from rocks and walk with REAL heavy footsteps untill the firstgood freeze. Acording to my friends who live where I go they kill several every year. I see a snake I am going to start hunting pheasants in the Wallaha area!


----------



## 1littlefeather (Mar 5, 2003)

Come on out to Southeast GA we get to kill them year round. I had one at my bow stand with the frost on the ground. We see plenty in the winter here. The 11 seasons that I have hunted out west I have never came across a snake, hopefully never will.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

My father inlaw's shorthair was bitten when he was at Sakakawea this summer. The dog almost did not make it. He spent a ton of money to keep it alive. Also know of a guy that got bitten this summer around Linton.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

you can get your dog vaccinated for around 30.00 and it helps a lot if they get bitten

I saw one in Kansas when it was really cold out sunning near a hole


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 12, 2003)

A friend of mine was hunting out by Mott, and the weather had warmed up for a few days. The snakes were out in full force in this CRP field. His dog got bitten in the throat and they were able to save him, but it was very expensive.

They killed one very large rattlesnake, but there were a couple more that got away. Judging by the bite marks, the large one bit the dog.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I've hunted Mott/Regent in 80 degree weather...Never seen a snake. I wouldn't think CRP is where the snakes would be...Very interesting.


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

rick thats why i statred this post just because of what you posted ive hunted mott/regent areas since1992 and have never ran across a snake butt have allways herd they are there but the landowner i hunt on has a pretty good size butte on his property and he says every now and again there is a lion that passes through which is the worst ???


----------

